

The web button budget, or why Starbucks cups don't catch featuritis - mortenjust
http://mortenjust.com/2010/03/25/putting-designers-on-a-button-budget/

======
patio11
I actually have a button budget. $400 this month.

I'd like to tell you "And they're kicking my old, cheap buttons' hindquarters
in an A/B test" but that would be the exact opposite of the truth. _sigh_
Can't win them all.

------
Tichy
Can't wait for that kind of cups to be available. Not the projector, but the
other stuff.

I could imagine it might actually be easier to achieve than one might think.
Printable electronics...

Does anybody have good resources for printable electronics?

